# Snow plowing



## fireman2569 (Oct 28, 2003)

Hello fellow snow plowers. I'm new to the business and am looking for some pointers. I've worked for other people in the past but never owning a plow until recently. Can you help me out with some do's and don'ts. Much apprecietion.

Never to soon for snow.


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

Get general liability ins. and make sure your current auto policy will cover plowing as a business you may have to switch from reg auto to commercial ins.


----------



## yako (Sep 1, 2003)

*a little help*

i reccomend buying john allins book "managing snow and ice" i bought a copy from the sima website i there are also a few other places to purchase it. it will answer a million questions im sure you have. also joing sima seems to be a big help for a lot of people. use the search feature to search any questions you might have. good luck and welcome to plowsite


----------



## David Smith (Oct 16, 2003)

My insurance company told me today, that they will cover everything, even if I am plowing, as their company doesn't require to know if there's a plow on the truck (verbatim).

I asked if I needed to upgrade to commercial, and they said "only if you aggressively market your business, meaning signs, cards, flyers, etc"

Makes me wonder.....


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

David, wonder long and hard. Get a second opinion. Get it in writing and get it on your policy. 

As soon as you accept any payment for plowing, you are holding yourself out as a professional. Think about it, the customer is paying you for a service whether this is your first time plowing or your 20th year. My insurance agent started out saying the same thing. However, she finally decided that if my truck had a plow on it, I would not be covered under my regular vehicle insurance if I drove it on a public road other than going directly to or from a gas station. I would also not be covered if I accepted any type of payment for plowing snow.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

A key to not burning yourself out "PLOW WITH THE STORM" otherwise the storm will plow you.


Always take steps to make your plowing jobs easier.


Make 3 trips during a storm instead of one at the end.


Less stress on you and your equipment.



Jay


----------



## David Smith (Oct 16, 2003)

I agree completely....I will indeed have commercial insurance, with GL.
I just thought I'd share what my insurance agent explained to me. I think there's alot of agents who will say what you want to hear, but when it comes down to it, you won't be covered at all.
I am definately looking for a new agent as of this week for this reason.


----------



## fireman2569 (Oct 28, 2003)

Many thanks for the pointers fellas. I'm taking one step at a time. Chat with you latter. Keep it safe.


----------

